# My first tank any advice please.



## Spicygecko (Sep 3, 2020)

would anyone be able to give me advice, do I have too many ornaments in this tank? Should I remove some.
They're all fake. Would real plants be better?

I've had the tank around 10 days now and added bacteria from bottles, and had some media from a friends tank also.

I just bought 3 pepper corydoras they haven't stopped swimming all around the tank and then resting a minute and going nutty again. They seem happy but I could be wrong seems like they're playing in the bubbles. They have been in there 24 hours now
What are good fish to go along with them. Any advice is highly appreciated =) only so many videos I can watch


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi! At 10 days your tank may still be in the cycling phase. Make sure you have a good liquid test kit that includes an ammonia test. With some boosted media from a friends tank hopefully that will have cloned enough, bottled bacteria isn't that great. It may only have started properly cycling now there's fish added. 

What is the volume of the tank? I can't see a heater and peppered corydoras are sub-tropical in any case.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Cory's are better on sand, pebbles wear their bristles down
Also, although you don't say your tank size, Cory's, imho, do better in minimum groups of 5


----------



## Spicygecko (Sep 3, 2020)

bunnygeek said:


> Hi! At 10 days your tank may still be in the cycling phase. Make sure you have a good liquid test kit that includes an ammonia test. With some boosted media from a friends tank hopefully that will have cloned enough, bottled bacteria isn't that great. It may only have started properly cycling now there's fish added.
> 
> What is the volume of the tank? I can't see a heater and peppered corydoras are sub-tropical in any case.


Sorry forgot to say its 80 litres, and the heater is inside a compartment with the filter, its pre set at exactly 25 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Spicygecko (Sep 3, 2020)

mrs phas said:


> Cory's are better on sand, pebbles wear their bristles down
> Also, although you don't say your tank size, Cory's, imho, do better in minimum groups of 5


Thats making me feel kinda bad now =/, how would i change a substrate now its already in or would you recommend I let the tank cycle way more until I make changes? I want the happiest fish possible


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Spicygecko said:


> Thats making me feel kinda bad now =/, how would i change a substrate now its already in or would you recommend I let the tank cycle way more until I make changes? I want the happiest fish possible


I would do as @bunnygeek says first and see where your cycle is currently at by testing with a good quality liquid test kit. Once you know where in the cycle you are you'll be in a better position to decide what to do next. As the tank is newly set up anyway though I doubt it will cause any issue to change the substrate straight over.


----------



## Claireb99 (Sep 5, 2020)

Spicygecko said:


> would anyone be able to give me advice, do I have too many ornaments in this tank? Should I remove some.
> They're all fake. Would real plants be better?
> 
> I've had the tank around 10 days now and added bacteria from bottles, and had some media from a friends tank also.
> ...


----------



## Claireb99 (Sep 5, 2020)

That’s a lovely tank. I am also new to all this! What do you have that’s making the bubbles? I bought my filter second hand and I think there’s an attachment missing that makes the bubbles.


----------



## Spicygecko (Sep 3, 2020)

Claireb99 said:


> That's a lovely tank. I am also new to all this! What do you have that's making the bubbles? I bought my filter second hand and I think there's an attachment missing that makes the bubbles.


Its an air pump which you connect to an air stone, its not actually needed because of the filter but they just look cool, and the big cory likes swimming through the bubbles


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

Spicygecko said:


> would anyone be able to give me advice, do I have too many ornaments in this tank? Should I remove some.
> They're all fake. Would real plants be better?
> 
> I've had the tank around 10 days now and added bacteria from bottles, and had some media from a friends tank also.
> ...


Hi Spicygecko,
I have 12 corys in my 200 litre tank 5 different breeds plus albino's breeding on a weekly basis :Hilarious & i've got smooth gravel in there for them & all my plants are silk as they look more real & i buy ornaments which are smooth.
Tetra mini tab is a good food for them they're tablets but mine love them and you can see the food coming from them the fish just love it.




















My Decorations if it helps


----------

